# All these various "LIVE CD's"  LOL



## inachu (Apr 17, 2007)

I have tried everyone and the only one that worked as advertised was Ubuntu

Unbuntu ran off the cd and all others failed and tried to install itself on my HD.


weird.

I tried Fedora and SUSE live and 7 other flavors of "LIVE"  and they all failed.

weird.  Or do you think my dvd is/was out of date or something for not running a live CD?


----------



## Slater (Apr 20, 2007)

is it a SATA drive?


----------



## inachu (Apr 20, 2007)

its  ide


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2007)

What are your system specs?


----------



## DIBL (Apr 24, 2007)

elive revolution (unstable) worked perfectly for me, on an IDE CD/DVD RW drive.  Here it is:

ooops, well never mind, his mirrors are out or something  

sez here there is a way to get it, however: http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Download/development/

It's kind of a cool, Spartan desktop, Thunar file manager, pretty nice custom system admin console (under "accessories").  Note that the mouse wheel will flip the 4 desktops around for you -- a poor man's Beryl, I guess.


----------

